# How long does homemade yogurt last?



## Tawnya

We were given a yogurt maker and are planning on trying it out this week.

But I wanted to find out how long it is good? I am assuming it will keep 3-4 days, since it doesn't have all the preservatives to prolong its shelf-life like store bought?

It really isn't an issue since I have 2 that will eat multiple containers a day if I let them, but want to know just to be on the safe side.

Thanks!


----------



## linn

I would say it will stay good in the refrigerator for a week. I usually save some of my homemade yogurt for a starter for the next batch. I found this on another forum:

Combine in a blender with chopped cucumber, garlic and dill for a homemade tzaziki sauce!


source: http://www.survivalmonkey.com/forum/recipes/27808-homemade-yogurt.html


----------



## oregon woodsmok

At least a week. I don't think it actually goes bad. It just gets stronger.


----------



## Chixarecute

Mine has lasted 3-4 weeks, as long as the utensils I use to portion it out are clean.


----------



## whodunit

Following Fankhauser recipe for yogurt we have had yogurt last a year in an unopened jar. I am impressed!


----------

